# Colt Defender - Cerakote - 03/05/2012



## user207

Thought I would share another photo of finished work. This one was for a PFF member. Did a little work on the grip safety. They have a hump on them that is factory. The customer complained that it would work on your hand after about a 100 rounds shot through it. It was taken down to about 1/3 of what the original was.


----------



## Austin

Not my choice of color by any means, but your work looks superb!


----------



## daniel9829

That is a great looking gun. YOu do good work.


----------



## babbster

You really do some awesome work.


----------



## Jason

Looks great Tim...Can't wait to get the G17 to ya!!!!


----------

